# Show us your gnashers!



## Thomas Powell (Jan 29, 2019)

We recently made a video on our channel of our Goberian (Husky/Golden Retriever mix) puppy showing us his lovely gnashers!






Please, everyone share your pics/videos of your dog's showing their gnashers or making daft faces like this! I find it so funny to watch. What lovable, entertaining and caring animals dogs are.They really are such a bundle of fun and I'm so glad myself and my partner have Milo in our lives!


----------



## Suder (Jun 2, 2019)

My dog Pixie can make some... unique faces LOL


----------



## CrazydogsX2 (Nov 14, 2016)

Dakota


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

And a terrifying action shot


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## JoanneKen (Feb 6, 2021)

Check out those teef! I don't have a good photo on hand, will have to try and take one.


----------

